# Detectives... Cohiba Siglo VI's fake or legit?



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

A friend got some Siglo VI's but there were some anomalies that concerned him. Could the experts here look at the pics and vote/comment?

Thanks in advance.

If I should take a picture from a different angle, let me know.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

With pictures it is always hard to tell but initally things look pretty good from my view - no glass top which is a solid start. 

The best test is the source. Do you trust them have you done buisness with them in the past?

If you are unsure of your source om me the name and I will let you know to the best of my knowledge the view on them.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

What anomalies concerned him? I can't see much wrong from the pictures other than slightly blotchy wrappers. You just gotta' smoke one.


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

most cigars that I found that come in tubes have had crap looking wrappers. They look legit from the pics.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

It's difficult to tell from the photos, most of them don't have the focal point on the cigar. From a broad-view things look in order. As it was mentioned, a lot of this depends on how much you trust your source.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mmmmm,,,,hard to tell from photos but if you send me one I can tell you without a doubt if it is real or not. lol


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

hey they look alright to me. as long as they smoke im good


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

You can check the date and factory stamp that should be under the top of the cardboard box. Besides that, I don't see anything suspicious one way or another.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Not the best pics but i'm pretty sure those are authentic Cohiba's, Enjoy!


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

The question is, how much did cost you and where did you buy them from?


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just try to smoke one :smoke2:


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Really too hard to tell since the photos are so out-of-focus. If your camera has a macro function, that might help. I agree with others who said it's all about the source.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Why you bought so many if you have doubts about their legitimity?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

its really hard to tell from the photos


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Your pics are hard to tell, but they look alright. The band is current and the correct color combo. The box looks legit. I would say if you like them, then they are legit. Who cares if they really are? The fact you ask leads me to believe you suspect something.


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

havanitascigars-cl said:


> The fact you ask leads me to believe you suspect something.


well if i blew that many on suposed legit cigars id wonder to. you know just some insurance to make sure your smoking the real thing and have somebody remark and say theyre fake because of xyz


----------

